# Intuitive People: Best Careers



## conscius

I have been googling this and did not get good results. 

I spoke to my therapist and he told me my strong traits are that I'm intuitive. I'm also introverted. I think there are a lot of us here, obviously in the INXX category (i.e. INFJ, INFP, INTP, INTJ). 

One would be something arts related. One would be in helping professions, although these days it's all about the science and doing therapy according to manuals and all that so I don't know how much being intuitive would be of help in those areas.

Anyhow, really thinking outside the box, anything comes to your mind or you know of? Any websites?

Would computer programming be intuitive? Being a medical doctor? Truck driver? Farmer? Researcher? Human Resource Manager?

I'm throwing random examples out there. :laughing:

Thank you


----------



## nzashadow87

Computer programming can be intuitive. Programming can be like an art, and the most creative programmers are usually the best, because they can find the most simple elegant ways of writing a program that most programmers would not be able to do. However programming requires a very strict attention to little details, so a well developed INFP could probably enjoy it, but they probably find some other career before that point. I enjoy programming when I have patience for the little details, but generally I just hate messing with details, but I love solving a problem in creative ways.

Mathematician would be a very intuition heavy career, and anything that would require a bunch of numbers or details for that, you can just get a programmer to write a program to do the grunt work for you. Same goes for a theoretical physicist. I think a medical doctor would not be intuitive heavy, though being intuitive can help, I think they are required to do things by the book. Truck driver would seem more like an SP thing, same with farmer, though farmer could be an SJ thing as well. 

Researcher would require both intuition and TJ, and could appeal to an INFP a lot. My INFP girlfriend just did a research project this summer with a grant to see if she enjoyed researching, and at the end of it she decided that researching is right up her alley. I think researching would be perfect for an INFP, because they will enjoy it through their Ne, but it will help develop their Te in a positive way.


----------



## conscius

Thanks, that was a great reply. I'm good in math...or rather I used to be. Haven't been studying for a while. Never thought of it as intuitive but come to think of it I used to be great in algebra and that is what I loved about it, the intuitiveness of it.

I agree with you in hating details. They kill my creativity. It's like research. I would get excited in designing projects. I remember I had so many interesting ideas. But then once I had to actually do it and all the practical things, I hated it.


----------

